# KC Herf @ Fox and Hound - October 20th - 4pm



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

As/per (this thread) ... We be gunna herf again !!!!

Please sign up if you can attend, so that I can get an Idea of how many will be there, for reservations & such.

-------------------------

Attendees: For certain -

~ monsoon
~
~
~
~

Attendees: Possible -

~
~
~
~
~

-------------------------

Let me know if anyone has any questions or whatnot.

Doug


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Please sign up if you can attend, so that I can get an Idea of how many will be there, for reservations & such.

-------------------------

Attendees: For certain -

~ monsoon
~
~
~
~


Attendees: Possible - 

~JaKaAch
~
~
~
~

-------------------------
Can't say 100%, but looks like I can make it. Slim chance I'll have to work.
Thanks for doing this Doug.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

(Sunday Morning bump)

Please sign up if you can attend, so that I can get an Idea of how many will be there, for reservations & such.

-------------------------

Attendees: For certain -

~ monsoon
~
~
~
~


Attendees: Possible - 

~JaKaAch
~
~
~
~

-------------------------


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in, thanks for putting this together Doug.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

You know I am in. Make sure its not a fight night again, lol. Otherwise, lets just show up. There won't be that many people there at 4 anyways.



Edit: Thanks for putting this one together so I don't have to do it 8)


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I will try to be there... it'll be fun to discuss the KU-KSU game with Willis!!


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

JHawk said:


> I will try to be there... it'll be fun to discuss the KU-KSU game with Willis!!


Good luck on that one. I would much rather cut to something we can all agree upon: Nebraska is the worst team (save for ISU) in the Big 12.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

RaiderinKS said:


> You know I am in. Make sure its not a fight night again, lol. Otherwise, lets just show up. There won't be that many people there at 4 anyways.
> Edit: Thanks for putting this one together so I don't have to do it 8)


I think I still want to make a reservation, just to be on the safe side of things. There's probably a 100% chance that 20 of us could walk into the Fox and Hound at 4pm on any given Saturday and get space to herf ... but .... well .... I'm anal.



***************

*Please sign up if you can attend, so that I can get an Idea of how many will be there, for reservations & such.

-------------------------

Attendees: For certain -

~ monsoon
~ Ultramag
~ RaiderinKS
~
~

Attendees: Possible -

~ JaKaAch
~ JHawk
~
~
~

-------------------------

Let me know if anyone has any questions or whatnot.

*

Doug


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Just found out I'm out of town (again) on the 20th. One of these days I'm gonna get lucky and get to attend one and meet everybody. Thanks,

Rick


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

I can't say for sure, but it's possible. Would really like to make it to this one.

*Please sign up if you can attend, so that I can get an Idea of how many will be there, for reservations & such.

-------------------------

Attendees: For certain -

~ monsoon
~ Ultramag
~ RaiderinKS
~
~

Attendees: Possible -

~ JaKaAch
~ JHawk
~ woops
~
~

-------------------------*


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Allan PM'd me to say that he could attend on the 20th. This is starting to shape up !! .. I'm stoked :ss

*Please sign up if you can attend, so that I can get an Idea of how many will be there, for reservations & such.

October 20th - 4pm - at Fox and Hound on Metcalf

-------------------------

Attendees: For certain -

~ monsoon
~ Ultramag
~ RaiderinKS
~ allanb3369
~

Attendees: Possible -

~ JaKaAch
~ JHawk
~ woops
~
~

-------------------------*


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm working on having my son go stay at a buddies house all day, only because his buddy is coming to our house next weekend. if that falls through, the teenager next door is hard up for money. 

this _starts_ at 4pm??? damn.  
well, if i go, i'll be there around noon and probably leave around 6 or 7pm.

*Please sign up if you can attend, so that I can get an Idea of how many will be there, for reservations & such.

October 20th - 4pm - at Fox and Hound on Metcalf

-------------------------

Attendees: For certain -

~ monsoon
~ Ultramag
~ RaiderinKS
~ allanb3369
~

Attendees: Possible -

~ JaKaAch
~ JHawk
~ woops
~ IHT
~

-------------------------*


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> I'm working on having my son go stay at a buddies house all day, only because his buddy is coming to our house next weekend. if that falls through, the teenager next door is hard up for money.
> 
> this _starts_ at 4pm??? damn.
> well, if i go, i'll be there around noon and probably leave around 6 or 7pm.


Then I'll see what I can do about comming out early  Maybe I'll finally load up my new forum pipe.

*Please sign up if you can attend, so that I can get an Idea of how many will be there, for reservations & such.

October 20th - 4pm - at Fox and Hound on Metcalf

-------------------------

Attendees: For certain -

~ monsoon
~ Ultramag
~ RaiderinKS
~ allanb3369
~
~
~
~

Attendees: Possible -

~ JaKaAch
~ JHawk
~ woops
~ IHT
~
~
~
~
-------------------------*


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I am happy to start the festivities earlier! I am trying to get a buddy of mine from another board to join us.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I also would be able to be there earlier. I will just be killing time after getting in from work anyway so it's actually a plus as far as I'm concerned. We can have a pipe herf from noon to four IHT & monsoon. :tu Come on down! :ss

Maybe even a pre-herf trip to Cigar & Tabac???


----------



## rkt (Dec 12, 1997)

Can't make it that day. I've go something already going. Lets make another one soon though.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

JHawk said:


> I am happy to start the festivities earlier! I am trying to get a buddy of mine from another board to join us.


reminds me to post this on another board. :tu

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?p=2262346

http://www.botl.org/community/forums/showthread.php?p=282654


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> reminds me to post this on another board. :tu
> 
> http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?p=2262346
> 
> http://www.botl.org/community/forums/showthread.php?p=282654


sweet :tu


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Bump! A little less than a week, then we herf.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

anyone wanting to try a specific pipe tobacco?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> anyone wanting to try a specific pipe tobacco?


They're almost all new to me. p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> anyone wanting to try a specific pipe tobacco?


All of them? :tu

Actually,....if you have some of that Red Ribbon left, Greg, ... I still have yet to try it. Been meaning to grab a tin to try somewhere but have never gotten around to it.

I'll be bringing a few blends as well ... and at least a couple of pipes .... damn ..... I really need a pipe case ..... hrmmmmmmmmmmmm ..... maybe I can rectify that before this Saturday.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm still working on this. What time are you getting there, Greg & Doug? Are we in the same room as last month's herf?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JHawk said:


> I'm still working on this. What time are you getting there, Greg & Doug? Are we in the same room as last month's herf?


I'll be there noonish .... as for the room, I dunno yet. I have yet to make the call to Fox & Hound....was gunna wait 'till Wed (tomorrow) & give them a jingle & reserve a spot on one side or the other. Dunno that it really matters which.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

monsoon said:


> Actually,....if you have some of that Red Ribbon left, Greg, ... I still have yet to try it.


yep.

also, will bring the current tobacco of the month, and some others as well.

i'll be there around noonish as well. either side works.


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

It's a busy day in other parts of my life, but I'll do my best to try and pop in long enough to annoy everyone with one of my frou-frou girlie cigars.

Hope you guys have a great time even if I can't make it.

:bl :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> It's a busy day in other parts of my life, but I'll do my best to try and pop in long enough to annoy everyone with one of my frou-frou girlie cigars.
> 
> Hope you guys have a great time even if I can't make it.
> 
> :bl :ss


You know that you and your "frou-frou" cigars are more than welcome 

Hope you get to feeling better & I'll see you Friday eve.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I wont be able to stay the whole time, but I still plan on coming nonetheless.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

It looks like I am out for this one... if you do another one on November 10th I will be there!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

JHawk said:


> It looks like I am out for this one... if you do another one on November 10th I will be there!


Sorry to hear, Brother ... If something changes, you know where we'll be.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'm coming no matter what, even if i have to walk and bring my son with me. :c

should be there a few minutes after noon, wish it was earlier, and i'll have to take off before 6pm.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Okay ....

Reservations under "Club Stogie (Doug Stevens)"

Fox and Hound is expecting 3-4 people to show up around noon(ish), on Saturday the 20th, and just grow from there to anywhere between 8 to 15 people....I told her "however many of us show up" 

But wait ... there's a catch & here's the rub.....

It's UFC night again .... so what happens is we either stick around untill 7pm & then they kick us out of the side room, or it's $5 a head to stay & watch the UFC fights from 7pm on. Last time we were there, we chose to stay .... watch the fights (and the drunken father & two sons) .... and they put out a buffet of sorts with some (not wonderful but palletable) munchies, which was included in the $5 UFC fee.

I'm game for whatever we choose, come 7pm.*


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Really looking forward to meeting the gang, but it's not very promising. Kid's soccer game and in-laws coming to town. Still might be a chance, but it's a small one.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

good thing i'm leaving before then, or i'd leave before then anyway. i despise UFC... 

i was at a high dollar eatery in waikiki, and i'm sitting there, attempting to eat something, with a family across the way from me, big screens playing UFC while we eat in a ritzy place??? i asked them to change the channel.

me, being as unlucky as they come, went to a senor frogs in waikiki as well (brand new, wasn't there in June), and i wasn't feeling good. figured i'd waltz in, take whatever seats available, eat, leave. it must have been UFC night. loud... obnoxious... not what i want to have on while i'm eating. even the waitresses would stop working to watch.

i don't need to see that stuff. i've seen plenty other stuff....


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Shameless one-day-away thread bump !!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

shameless, "i'm stoked that it's less than 1 day away" mid-day bump.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

See you tomorrow !!!!!!!!!!
:tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i'll check in tomorrow before i leave.

if anyone wants me to bring a specific pipe tobacco, just ask.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

heading out.

running a half an hour late, should be there around 12:15


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Running late myself ... in Mission now & heading that way.

See you all soon !


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a couple of photos.

Ultramag and Alanb


monsoon smokin his Monte A (he kept raving about Blueface for some reason while smoking it)


monsoon, Ultramag, and Alan (pay no attention to the band on that cigar. anyone want some of my chips? where's my beer?


Ultramag


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

and here's monsoon doing his best bob marley look (my cell phone has a marley photo as the wallpaper, they look like long lost brothers - hey, bob's dad was white, it could've happened).


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Looks like one helluva great time. I see plenty of pipes and baccy. We need to get Allan down that slope.


Also, I think Doug looks more like IceT....maybe just me. :tu


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Ice-T? yep, i see it...
ever see that HBO special, "Pimps up, Ho's Down"? they have Ice-T getting his hair curled in one scene, talkin' about "ho's". funny as hell.

btw - Ultramag said he thinks he'd fit in at the Hillbilly herf.

woops and jakach and gkitty showed up right before i left, no photos of them. i think doug has a couple though.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> Ice-T? yep, i see it...
> ever see that HBO special, "Pimps up, Ho's Down"? they have Ice-T getting his hair curled in one scene, talkin' about "ho's". funny as hell.
> 
> btw - *Ultramag said he thinks he'd fit in at the Hillbilly herf.*
> ...


I think he would. In fact, I think all three of yens need to come down for the herf. ROADTRIP!!!!

Edit: I did see that special. IceT always cracks me up. He has been there and done that.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like you all had a great time... sorry I missed it! I will try to make it to the next one!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

I had a great time. Just wished I could have made it there sooner and stayed longer.

Doug, Alan, Chad, it was fun to herf with you again.
Greg, Darien, and Crystal glad to meet you, and herf with you too. Hope to do it again soon.

Thanks Doug for putting it together and keeping the info out there. Good Job.

We need to Fox and Hound Herf again before the OP smoking ban shuts us down.:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks everyone for comming out ! ... I had a blast .... as allways when we get together. Was great to see you all again ... Allan, Greg, Crystal, Chad, Jeff, ... and wonderful to meet you, Darien. I'm definately looking forward to next time.....Missed those who couldn't make it & hope to see you guys next time as well.

More pictures of the get-together ..

Greg









Allan









Chad









Allan, Darien, Jeff, Greg, Chad









Crystal, Darien, Jeff









Crystal, Jeff's Wife, Jeff, Myself









What happens to a Monticristo "A" (Thanks Carlos ... Damn ... just Damn ...)









Another shot of me









Yet another shot of me



Thanks or a great night of food & smokes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Ahh, what a wonderful time. Good smokes and better company. Can't wait until next time. Hope to see you all back as well as the ones we were missing this time.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

It was great to meet each of you. I look forward to our next herf and being able to spend more time with this group (and others to come). It was a relaxing night. Thanks to all.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Holy $hit! Is that a smile I see on IHT's face?


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

OK, so I've attended my first herf. Does that mean I'm doomed now? :ss

It was sparktacular to meet you, guys. (PS - Jeff's wife's name is Charlie, Doug) I wish I could have come earlier or stayed longer or both. And if it's at Fox & Hound again, I'll have to come hungry too and check out the ever popular Godfather Melt. Y'all were all over that like :mn. 

Thanks to Doug for putting it together and for the door prizes and to Darien for his generosity as well. I'll let you know if survive them. 

Take care, brothers. See you next time.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Bruce said:


> Holy $hit! Is that a smile I see on IHT's face?


Of course it is, I'm one funny SOB. :bn


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GKitty217 said:


> OK, so I've attended my first herf. Does that mean I'm doomed now? :ss
> 
> It was sparktacular to meet you, guys. *(PS - Jeff's wife's name is Charlie, Doug)* I wish I could have come earlier or stayed longer or both. And if it's at Fox & Hound again, I'll have to come hungry too and check out the ever popular Godfather Melt. Y'all were all over that like :mn.
> 
> ...


See ... now, that's why you need to come to more of these ... to keep my aging head on straight


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ultramag said:


> Of course it is, I'm one funny SOB. :bn


i was laughing so hard because at first i thought chads hat and shirt said "Teamsters"... then i realized it actually said, "Hamsters". that's his nickname cuz he's so cute, cuddly, meek and mild.

ps - i can't see the photos here at work. :c


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> i thought chads hat and shirt said "Teamsters"... then i realized it actually said, "Hamsters". that's his nickname cuz he's so cute, cuddly, meek and mild.


Really? It does? I could have swore I read....

Made me look! Damn you! 

Believe it or not, I really am blonde under all this.


----------

